
Live Longer by Eating Apples, Drinking Tea Every Day - spking
https://www.studyfinds.org/study-live-longer-by-eating-apples-drinking-tea-flavonoids-every-day/
======
QuantumAphid
The supporting study:

Flavonoid intake is associated with lower mortality in the Danish Diet Cancer
and Health Cohort
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-11622-x](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-11622-x)

"Dietary data were collected using a validated 192-item food-frequency
questionnaire, mailed out to participants prior to their baseline visit to one
of the two study centers. Participants were asked to indicate their usual
frequency of intake of different food and beverage items over the past 12
months, using a 12-category frequency scale that ranged from never to 8 times
or more per day."

So... 50-65 year old participants in the study responded to an annual 192 item
questionnaire for 23 years. Quick: How many blueberries did you eat in the
last 12 months and how frequently?

Anybody see an potential problems with this type of survey approach? Virtually
guarranteed to be wildly unreliable.

------
LinuxBender
Go easy on the apples. That's a lot of sugar and insulin resistance is one of
the biggest health problems causing a cascade of preventable chronic health
conditions and costs. This would be good advice in moderation for people that
are already healthy.

